# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Linux kernel-2.6.24

## Синауридзе Александр

Особенности новой версии Linux ядра (2.6.24):
- улучшена производительность планировщика процессов CFS, появилась возможность объединять процессы в группы и назначать им приоритет (Fair Group Scheduling);
- поддержка "бестактового" (tickless) режима работы для архитектур x86-64, PPC, UML, ARM и MIPS;
- новый способ управления WiFi устройствами, добавлена поддержка новой подсистемы WiFi и новых WiFi карт;
- уменьшена фрагментация страниц памяти;
- добавлена возможность авторизации USB устройств (т. е. Вы сами решаете, какие будут работать в системе, а какие получат Permission Denied);
- "грязные" страницы памяти теперь разделены по устройствам ввода-вывода, что в некоторых ситуациях может в разы улучшить пропускную способность системы IO;
- теперь можно копировать точки монтирования (mount --bind) в режиме "только для чтения" - возможность, очень полезная для безопасности;
- заново объединены архитектуры x86 и x86-64, в связи с чем убрано огромное количество ранее продублированного кода;
- добавлена поддержка новых устройств;
- новый рекорд по размеру патча (почти 10MB);
- а также многое другое.

Подробнее здесь.
Скачать.
Скачать Patch.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Список изменений впечатляет. Читаем здесь http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kern...geLog-2.6.24.1

----------

